# stripped deadbolt, how to remove?



## tuffluck (Dec 22, 2010)

new place i moved into has a deadbolt that stripped and the inside just turns freely while the door is locked into place. can i unscrew the inside portion and manually unlock the door and then open and take and replace the deadbolt? or will that just lock it even further? i do not know.

i replace all my locks when i move to a privately owned/rented home since those landlords never change their own locks and who knows how many previous tenants, construction crews have had access or still may have a key. i just feel safer about it, but nevertheless i am pretty well averse in changing out locks, i've just never dealt with a broken one.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes, you can usually remove the key cylinder from the inside, then unlatch the bolt with a screwdriver.


----------

